# Tasteless Threads



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Lately it seems as though people want to post pictures mocking the tragedies of 9/11 victims as well as the tsunami victims. These threads will not be allowed and will be deleted if made. I find absolutely no humor in your guys' lack of repsect to our community. Did it ever occur to you that we have members from all around the world and that they may have lost friends/family in either of these tragedies? Then with you mocking them. Think of how that makes them feel? Do you think they'll want to continue their stay here? Its attitudes like these that will turn Pfury from #1 to nothing at all. Grow up guys--its not funny.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

I agree totally. no worrys from me at all.


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Yeah, those memeber should get a warning. Thats just not right.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Reddevill said:


> Yeah, those memeber should get a warning. Thats just not right.
> [snapback]829198[/snapback]​


^ what he said


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Lately it seems as though people want to post pictures mocking the tragedies of 9/11 victims as well as the tsunami victims. These threads will not be allowed and will be deleted if made. I find absolutely no humor in your guys' lack of repsect to our community. Did it ever occur to you that we have members from all around the world and that they may have lost friends/family in either of these tragedies? Then with you mocking them. Think of how that makes them feel? Do you think they'll want to continue their stay here? Its attitudes like these that will turn Pfury from #1 to nothing at all. Grow up guys--its not funny.
> [snapback]829187[/snapback]​


Agree...Lets display a modicum of class


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i totally aggree

i guess peacock has nothing to talk about for a while


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

^ PWN3D


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> ^ PWN3D
> [snapback]829221[/snapback]​


Im Sorry, The correct spelling is O-W-N-E-D.









I agree, the Owned stuff was over the line.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Death in # said:


> i totally aggree
> 
> i guess peacock has nothing to talk about for a while
> 
> ...


Did Peacock get banned ?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

BraveHeart007 said:


> Did Peacock get banned ?
> [snapback]829334[/snapback]​


Nope.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

peacock is a legend...hes been banend like a billion times but he keeps coming back

hes my hero


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> peacock is a legend...hes been banend like a billion times but he keeps coming back
> hes my hero
> [snapback]829416[/snapback]​


















he does add a 'different'' mix to the board.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That was pretty low


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Reddevill said:


> Yeah, those memeber should get a warning. Thats just not right.
> [snapback]829198[/snapback]​


more then a warning.


----------



## Akoto (Dec 1, 2004)

I think PEACOCK is somewhat related to XENON


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Akoto said:


> I think PEACOCK is somewhat related to XENON
> [snapback]829435[/snapback]​


Huh? Why? Cus he never seems to stay banned? lol!


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Reddevill said:


> Yeah, those memeber should get a warning. Thats just not right.
> [snapback]829198[/snapback]​


I Agree


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Lately it seems as though people want to post pictures mocking the tragedies of 9/11 victims as well as the tsunami victims. These threads will not be allowed and will be deleted if made. I find absolutely no humor in your guys' lack of repsect to our community. Did it ever occur to you that we have members from all around the world and that they may have lost friends/family in either of these tragedies? Then with you mocking them. Think of how that makes them feel? Do you think they'll want to continue their stay here? Its attitudes like these that will turn Pfury from #1 to nothing at all. Grow up guys--its not funny.
> [snapback]829187[/snapback]​

















Finally -- a decent human being!! ^^ AGREE!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Why not give me a warning. then ban me


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> Why not give me a warning. then ban me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gots yo' back B-man! Ain't no one gonna banning B-man witout me being ban'd!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

bobme said:


> Why not give me a warning. then ban me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you do that sh*t cause you know nobody will do it.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I just speek my mind. I am sorry a photo of a dead body makes people cry and run away.

I realy dont care that whey cant take it in, over a fact of some thing that realy happend.

Maybe its jsut my way of dealing with it.

And yes i lost 5 people in the twin towers. Not that any of you care.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> I just speek my mind. I am sorry a photo of a dead body makes people cry and run away.
> [snapback]829649[/snapback]​


I'm one to speak.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

so pictures of dead people are not allowed?

what about pics such as these



















are these allowed ?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Drew said:


> more then a warning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree - permanent banishment hardly is enough for those people...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> And yes i lost 5 people in the twin towers. Not that any of you care.
> [snapback]829649[/snapback]​


Well, even if that were true, you don't seem to mind that much - no one that lost people on 9/11 would even consider posting tasteless 9/11 smilie crap on this site


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i guess my parrents did a horrible job...

i should be ashamed at my lack of morals.. but instead, i embrace my differences and shall rise to great power.


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

neil, you're no different to any other internet attention whore. the only reason you get unbanned is because you whine and plead to get unbanned and promise that you'll behave like some kind of snivelling rat, then when you get another chance you find your internet balls and start acting like your sh*t doesn't stink. i think this picture sums you up, momma's boy:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Umbriferum said:


> neil, you're no different to any other internet attention whore. the only reason you get unbanned is because you whine and plead to get unbanned and promise that you'll behave like some kind of snivelling rat, then when you get another chance you find your internet balls and start acting like your sh*t doesn't stink. i think this picture sums you up, momma's boy:
> [snapback]829843[/snapback]​










That what happens when you get a hungry bum I suppose


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

watch him pick his jocks out of his arsecrack


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

Reddevill said:


> Yeah, those memeber should get a warning. Thats just not right.
> [snapback]829198[/snapback]​


i concur


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i disagree and i think thats wack i personally dont care cause i dont do it but your a mod and imo you shouldnt do that that what makes america what it is, u dont have to like it and if you dont dont open it, if thats the case the thread about how big is your penis is offensive to me and you should take it down, or the thread about who you wanna bang is offensive to women and their being objectified so it should be taken down, or the avatar by many members that show 1/2 dressed women, im offended take it down, the feeding videos are offensive to me cause i have a pet rat and you fed it to p's thats no right, i want it taken down, so you see you cant have ur cake and eat it too , dont be a hypocrite, be all the way 1 way not when you feel its convienent, ppl cant take a joke so what, suck it up and move on ppl to sensitive , for god sake its a online forum for fish not the end all and be all of your life.

p.s. typical person takin alittle power and goin overboard , psfff, some of yall cats need to get a life and stop being pussies , i bet yall was the mofos gettin yall ass kicked in school!!!, MAN UP!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> p.s. typical person takin alittle power and goin overboard , psfff, some of yall cats need to get a life and stop being pussies , i bet yall was the mofos gettin yall ass kicked in school!!!, MAN UP!


Wise words from the Toffee Pimp Crizzle


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

AND ILL PROBABLY GET RIDICULED for my above post, and u know what, i dont care, cause its your opinion, i dont have to like it, but you know what? ima still be the toffee, ill still be jerome, ill still be a damn handsome gentleman, ill still play madden and smoke medicinal mj, ill still live in san jose, ill still be overweight, ill still be a tech for INTEL , so what sheesh.

p.s. ill still have a big penis red dragon


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Peacock said:


> i guess my parrents did a horrible job...
> 
> i should be ashamed at my lack of morals.. but instead, i embrace my differences and shall rise to great power.
> [snapback]829836[/snapback]​





Eddie Murphy said:


> Your mother brought you up wrong, that's what it is. Your mother brought you up wrong mutha fockow


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Wise words from the Toffee Pimp Crizzle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u never cease to make me laugh you crazy mofo lol


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> u never cease to make me laugh you crazy mofo lol
> [snapback]830065[/snapback]​


You Know me Big Dog ....Im a Toffee Friend ...

Hows the Medical these days up in the Yay area ? Not so bad down here but the streets are offering better quality and prices ...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> You Know me Big Dog ....Im a Toffee Friend ...
> 
> Hows the Medical these days up in the Yay area ? Not so bad down here but the streets are offering better quality and prices ...
> 
> ...


really ? the quality is usually top notch, ust depends on which shop you go to, the prices are prety much the same maybe more on the streets , ex. 1/8 - 50-60 on streets, shop-45-50 not big deifference but i usally only by oz's and thats maybe alittel more in shop but worth it

p..s no more weed talk this could be tasteless and someone may be offended


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yea ... dont go tasteless like me.

I might offend a humpback whale.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

bobme said:


> yea ... dont go tasteless like me.
> 
> I might offend a humpback whale.
> [snapback]830084[/snapback]​


i have a pet banana bob take that avatar down its tastless and demaning to every banana in the world and ms chiquita banana is not happy lol


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

sh*t!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The problem with your logic TB is that this site is for everyone and every age. There are a million forums for people to post such pictures but you know why they come here? Because posting them here will get a rise out of people so they get the attention they crave. Posting crap like we are talking about wont even get a response on some of the sites dedicated to this kind of garbage. 
Is it so hard to understand that we are trying to keep this site respectful of its members? If you are interested in making fun of a tragedy then find a site that is tollerant of it...simple as that.

Unfortunatly that wont work because going to those sites wont get these people the attention they crave.....pretty pathetic if you ask me.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

showing a photo of the twin towers in a ASCII format sorta, it not making fun of it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

bobme said:


> showing a photo of the twin towers in a ASCII format sorta, it not making fun of it.
> [snapback]830095[/snapback]​


no, but placing "owned" accross that other photo is.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Um, this isn't a democracy, it's Xenon's world. You can find nasty sites and even terrorist sites if you want to stretch your free speech.



> I agree, the Owned stuff was over the line.


The lack of respect is really sad.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

oh, that. I did that for peacock, he wanted it.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> The problem with your logic TB is that this site is for everyone and every age. There are a million forums for people to post such pictures but you know why they come here? Because posting them here will get a rise out of people so they get the attention they crave. Posting crap like we are talking about wont even get a response on some of the sites dedicated to this kind of garbage.
> Is it so hard to understand that we are trying to keep this site respectful of its members? If you are interested in making fun of a tragedy then find a site that is tollerant of it...simple as that.
> 
> Unfortunatly that wont work because going to those sites wont get these people the attention they crave.....pretty pathetic if you ask me.
> [snapback]830092[/snapback]​


the problem with your logic is if this site is for everyone , evryone should have a say, if those pics of tsunami victims are tasteless whos to say those naked pics of women(1/2 naked) arent offensive, u cant have it both ways , those feeding vidoes are offensive , thats my point everyone can find something offensive so u cant pick and choose , its not right, some dead bodies are ok to show but others arent? cmon thats b.s! if i posted lynchings from old america would you take them down? no but because this recently happened oh now its tasteless? gimme a break im not buying what your selling geritol, and thats ok we agree to disagree you still my favorite geezer


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> the problem with your logic is if this site is for everyone


I think that supports his argument



> u cant pick and choose


Yes they can. If you had your own site, you could too!









The owned thing is what really crossed the line in my opinion.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Nevermind.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

But TB, it was not the picture of the destruction that was so bad....it was the "owned" written accross it. Had that picture been put up with a "warning" in the title of the content we would not be having this discussion. The issue is not the picture but the way all those involved in this tragedy were disrespected. The avatars, although I agree are tastless and childish, are nothing more than you can see in any catalog or on tv and the feeding videos have a warning plus you have to go to a seperate forum to view them.....not like clicking a thread and haveing dead bodies being shoved in your face.

There are so many sites where this would be tollerated why cant they just go there? Whats the big deal about posting it here?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

acestro said:


> I think that supports his argument
> Yes they can. If you had your own site, you could too!
> 
> 
> ...


ok good point let xenon the webmaster choose not some mods who have nothing better to do that stretch their virtual arm of the law over some corny sh*t, was it insensitive? yes , but alot of sh*t is get a tough skin and move on , but to each his own im goin to smoke now and play madden holla


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> ok good point let xenon the webmaster choose not some mods who have nothing better to do that stretch their virtual arm of the law over some corny sh*t, was it insensitive? yes , but alot of sh*t is get a tough skin and move on , but to each his own im goin to smoke now and play madden holla
> [snapback]830136[/snapback]​


So make Xenon moderate all the forums for offensive material? LOL, I think the guy has more important things to do, thats why he has moderators.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> ok good point let xenon the webmaster choose not some mods who have nothing better to do that stretch their virtual arm of the law over some corny sh*t, was it insensitive? yes , but alot of sh*t is get a tough skin and move on , but to each his own im goin to smoke now and play madden holla
> [snapback]830136[/snapback]​


And the mods here are extensions of his authority. I can run non-p scientific discussion however I want to a point (for example).

Having a tough skin and having respect do not have to be mutually exclusive.


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

I strongly agree with you Karen. Very well said.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> i disagree and i think thats wack i personally dont care cause i dont do it but your a mod and imo you shouldnt do that that what makes america what it is, u dont have to like it and if you dont dont open it, if thats the case the thread about how big is your penis is offensive to me and you should take it down, or the thread about who you wanna bang is offensive to women and their being objectified so it should be taken down, or the avatar by many members that show 1/2 dressed women, im offended take it down, the feeding videos are offensive to me cause i have a pet rat and you fed it to p's thats no right, i want it taken down, so you see you cant have ur cake and eat it too , dont be a hypocrite, be all the way 1 way not when you feel its convienent, ppl cant take a joke so what, suck it up and move on ppl to sensitive , for god sake its a online forum for fish not the end all and be all of your life.
> p.s. typical person takin alittle power and goin overboard , psfff, some of yall cats need to get a life and stop being pussies , i bet yall was the mofos gettin yall ass kicked in school!!!, MAN UP!
> [snapback]830038[/snapback]​





thoroughbred said:


> AND ILL PROBABLY GET RIDICULED for my above post, and u know what, i dont care, cause its your opinion, i dont have to like it, but you know what? ima still be the toffee, ill still be jerome, ill still be a damn handsome gentleman, ill still play madden and smoke medicinal mj, ill still live in san jose, ill still be overweight, ill still be a tech for INTEL , so what sheesh.
> p.s. ill still have a big penis red dragon
> [snapback]830053[/snapback]​


PREACH IT PREACHER!!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

to each his own its a dead issue we agree to disagree


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, I think that the forum rules here leave a lot to the imagination.



Forum Rules said:


> Using basic common sense and online etiquitte when posting.


The above rule won't really get you too far in this world.

As previously mentioned, there are people from all over the world here. However, that means that you're gonna get all kinds of people posting. Freedom of speech isn't a priviledge for most; it's a right.

The attitude of "if you don't like our rules; go somewhere else" won't get you that far in life either. The motto has bitten so many people in the ass over the years... Don't make the same mistake.

Yes, there are gray lines here that may or may not have been crossed, but all of these people here kissing the moderators asses by automatically agreeing with them actually sickens me.

The term tasteless thread is relative. If it's gonna be a rules; define it properly.

Pac


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I wouldn't even bother with this thread except we're talking about putting the word "owned" on people who have died in a tragedy. As mentioned, there are people from all around the world on this board. The rule you skipped over was #1



> 1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. I dont care if the person owns snails or has been dealing with piranhas for 30 years. EVERYONE is to be treated with respect here. Feel free to express different opinions and thoughts but it should ALWAYS be done in a respectful and positive manner.


If any member is from or has friends/family from an area of a huge disaster like the tsunami, don't you think this situation is actually quite clear?


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I fully agree with what Ms. said. 2 members in specific, your antics on this board are overused, childish, and insensitive. I'm sorry but it should offend any rational person that you are mocking such horrific events as 9/11 and the recent tsunami/earthquakes. Imagine your family just went on vacation to Sumatra and they perished in these tragedies.. Would you guys still be joking? I'm sure you guys would, since your all so hard assed, atheist indifferent bastards.. I'm sorry, show some morals, class, and respect for the dead and grieving..This sh*t makes me sad I share air with such disgraceful people


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

there is no point to Imagine some thing that was not real or didnt happen or i did not do.

no point to get worked up over some thing that did not come close to me.
and if it did, pick up the pices and move on. or die.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

bobme said:


> there is no point to Imagine some thing that was not real or didnt happen or i did not do.
> 
> no point to get worked up over some thing that did not come close to me.
> and if it did, pick up the pices and move on. or die.
> [snapback]830816[/snapback]​


Are you talking about 9/11? Cus if you are that is a slap in the face to all Americans.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

See, you supported my point that you try to act indifferent about every aspect in life.. To fully understand a situation, you must imagine, comprehend, and reason the situation from all views. Show some respect for the deceased and how about lets actually not bullshit in at least 1 topic for once.. Hold on a second, the owner of Ebay is calling me. Be right back, I'm an important person and I have to go handle serious business.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

no i am talking about the owned photo.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

see, i live my life by not Imagining thats that could happen to me. And only care about things that did.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

bobme said:


> no i am talking about the owned photo.
> [snapback]830825[/snapback]​


And that was a slap in the face to a couple billion people...nice


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

no, the wave was. My photo was just a reminder of what the sure power of earth can do.

I still blame them for building and living on the beach.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

bobme said:


> no, the wave was. My photo was just a reminder of what the sure power of earth can do.
> 
> I still blame them for building and living on the beach.
> [snapback]830837[/snapback]​


Not a whole lot of options when you live on an island. Also when your main source of income is tourist dollars you build on beaches too. Please don't do this bobme, it is really not tasteful.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Amen Acestro. Bobme, your belittling yourself with all these tasteless comments. It takes away from the integrity of the board


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> And that was a slap in the face to a couple billion people...nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet, its some how different if its a slap in the fact to a few people?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

It's all pointless anyway, its not like anyone (well, maybe judazzz







) is going to do anything anyway.

as long as bobme has mike by the nuts he will continue to post stupid sh*t.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

im starting to think ^ speaks the truth


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Bobme speaks his mind. I consider him a "shock-poster"....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> as long as bobme has mike by the nuts he will continue to post stupid sh*t.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i try to be funny. If its not move along and let me try again.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

TB- If Mike thought I was incompetent to run this forum (the Lounge) I wouldnt be in the position I am in now. And when I have more than half the board agreeing with me, I think that says a lot without mentioning. Im all about free speech...in a *RESPECTFUL* manner. If you feel the need to get your jollies up like a 12 year old seeing a porn for the first time, then go to another forum that offers that material and enjoy yourself. This is no place for it. Thats the point Im trying to make. Im not here to argue with whats tasteless and whats not.

Peacock- Stop being a smart ass. The pictures I removed were those mocking the tragedies. Posting up pictures of war-torn victims and whatever the other one is was not mocking their death.







If you cant distinguish that between the two, then Im sorry.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

acestro said:


> I wouldn't even bother with this thread except we're talking about putting the word "owned" on people who have died in a tragedy. As mentioned, there are people from all around the world on this board. The rule you skipped over was #1
> If any member is from or has friends/family from an area of a huge disaster like the tsunami, don't you think this situation is actually quite clear?
> [snapback]830769[/snapback]​


Respect is totally subjective. One could be a total ass but consider himself to be respectful. It's all in the eye of the beholder. You're generalizing way to much my friend.

How about this? It greatly offends me that people eat chicken wings, however people are posting about recipes and the like.... I feel disrespected... They are all rule breakers...











> TB- If Mike thought I was incompetent to run this forum (the Lounge) I wouldnt be in the position I am in now.


Typical "Holier than thou" attitude...



> Im all about free speech...in a RESPECTFUL manner.


Then you aren't about free speech... That statement is totally ass backwards... Double negative anyone?



> And when I have more than half the board agreeing with me, I think that says a lot without mentioning.


You know WHY they're siding with you? It's called the good ol' "brown nosed" syndrome. The majority of the members here seem to have their head stuck in the sand to the point of sheer idiocity. People have opinions; until the boss steps in. You'd think that someone with your supposed "stature" mentioned above would know that.



> Bobme, your belittling yourself with all these tasteless comments. It takes away from the integrity of the board


Hardly... He's adding to the diversity of the board. Break the mold child.

To everyone else here that's whining, go to the garage, get your good ol' crowbar and attempt to pry that thumb lodged up all of your asses.

Originality > Unity.

Pac


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> Hardly... He's adding to the diversity of the board. Break the mold child.
> To everyone else here that's whining, go to the garage, get your good ol' crowbar and attempt to pry that thumb lodged up all of your asses.
> 
> Originality > Unity.
> ...











Sometimes, it might offend some people, some times it wont.
Its NOt going to kill anyone, or hurt anyne. I bet, after everyone saw that photo, as soon as they logged off or got off the net, NO one thought about that photo.
Its not like it scarred anyone, its not like you need counseling for it now.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> Respect is totally subjective. One could be a total ass but consider himself to be respectful. It's all in the eye of the beholder. You're generalizing way to much my friend.
> 
> How about this? It greatly offends me that people eat chicken wings, however people are posting about recipes and the like.... I feel disrespected... They are all rule breakers...


You're kidding, right? You're comparing a picture of people dead from a disaster with "owned" printed on them to chicken wings? You need to get a grip, unless you're just arguing for the sake of arguing.

By the way, it's "too", not "to".







(a little easier to spell than sophomoric):laugh:


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> Hardly... He's adding to the diversity of the board. Break the mold child.
> [snapback]830984[/snapback]​


you know, Ebola adds to the diversity of the world's rampant diseases too. does it mean it is a good thing?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

After reading the thread, Im begining to wonder... "What If"... Im sorry to do this to you guys (TB & BoBMe)... but what if I took old threads and picked out some pictures to disrespect moments that happened in time.

BoBme... what if I took old posts of your old "conditions", added other pictures that related to it and added "OWNED"....
TB, what if I took pictures of the Holocaust, POW's, lynching of the slave days in the past and add "OWNED"....

Would an overwhelming feeling of offense, anger, hate, and disturb creep up? But what do I care.. none of those happened to me, any of my people, or anyone that I know. As long as its all about me and nothing happens to me, then thats all that matters. But no... Im not like that... Even though I dont know anyone that perished between the 2 events, know anything about slavery, or relate to any personal conditions... I know where to draw the line when it comes to respect. Our morals may be different, but intentionaly offending the fate of people who've perished, is worse than dirt itself.


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Would an overwhelming feeling of offense, anger, hate, and disturb creep up? But what do I care.. none of those happened to me, any of my people, or anyone that I know. As long as its all about me and nothing happens to me, then thats all that matters. [snapback]831039[/snapback]​


and the point RhomZilla brings up here, is that if you don't give a sh*t about anyone or anything except yourselves, why are you even here? this is a COMMUNITY. if you are sitting there on the other end of your computers acting like nothing in the world matters to you outside your own four walls, then why even bother being on this site at all? you can get all the fishkeeping information you need from books and websites, you don't NEED to post here even, you can just read what other people have to say! OH, but then no one would care about you, no one would react to you, you wouldn't get your 15 minutes, would you...

face it bobme, peacock, thoroughbred et al... you're all just whores.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Agreed. It is lack of compassion.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

acestro said:


> You're kidding, right? You're comparing a picture of people dead from a disaster with "owned" printed on them to chicken wings?


No, I'm disputing the RIGHT to post that pic. At least the posting of that pic will create meaningful conversation versus, let's say, some useless dribble about Cooking With Semen.



> You need to get a grip, unless you're just arguing for the sake of arguing.


You'll never know baby











> By the way, it's "too", not "to".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The BLATANT omission of an "o" in the word sophomoric has dire consequences for those trying to comprehend the english language. A simple homophone error is fine Mr. Grammar Nazi











> you know, Ebola adds to the diversity of the world's rampant diseases too. does it mean it is a good thing?


Everything has purpose my dear man. Ebola could kill off the worlds most evil man! You never know! Heck, I have no idea why the hell you have some Mortal Kombat avatar... Somethings are best left undefined.



> BoBme... what if I took old posts of your old "conditions", added other pictures that related to it and added "OWNED"....
> TB, what if I took pictures of the Holocaust, POW's, lynching of the slave days in the past and add "OWNED"....


Do I think it's necessarily RIGHT? No... Do you have the right to do so? I friggin hope so. The fact that people post these things shows their character, but don't take away their right to do so.



> Would an overwhelming feeling of offense, anger, hate, and disturb creep up? But what do I care.. none of those happened to me, any of my people, or anyone that I know. As long as its all about me and nothing happens to me, then thats all that matters. But no... Im not like that... Even though I dont know anyone that perished between the 2 events, know anything about slavery, or relate to any personal conditions... I know where to draw the line when it comes to respect. Our morals may be different, but intentionaly offending the fate of people who've perished, is worse than dirt itself.


I guess they'd get what they had coming now wouldn't they? Karma is a bitch eh?!



> and the point RhomZilla brings up here, is that if you don't give a sh*t about anyone or anything except yourselves, why are you even here?


It's obvious that YOUR purpose here is to suckle on the teets of people with better P-Fury rank than yourself right? I guess it's for the better... Brown looks good on you.



> if you are sitting there on the other end of your computers acting like nothing in the world matters to you outside your own four walls, then why even bother being on this site at all?


Some of us have fish they need to take care of.



> face it bobme, peacock, thoroughbred et al... you're all just whores.


And so it results in petty name calling... Tsk tsk... I had you pinged for a real winner!!!



> Agreed. It is lack of compassion.


Way to add to the conversation! Thanks! Learned a lot!

Now intellectually stimulated,

Pac


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

hahahaha WHAT??? pfury RANK??? oh lord. what do you think this is, the ARMY? by the way, none of your responses validate any of those criticisms in my eyes, they all still stand. if you think this site, or any others like it exist as a springboard for your idiocy then you are one deluded puppy. as for the name calling... well, the way i see it - the cap fits.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Umbriferum said:


> hahahaha WHAT??? pfury RANK??? oh lord. what do you think this is, the ARMY?


No, it was a shot at your pride seeing as everything but your baby toe is crammed up the mods' brown hole.



> by the way, none of your responses validate any of those criticisms in my eyes, they all still stand.


Wow, those are the same eyes that call people whores... My arguments MUST be 100% false... How foolish of me.











> if you think this site, or any others like it exist as a springboard for your idiocy then you are one deluded puppy.


If you think this thread is a springboard to toss unjustified allegations at me, you're one messed up 12 year old. Before you go assuming bullshit theories, PROVE to me where I'm wrong. That should be easy for a smart guy like you!



> as for the name calling... well, the way i see it - the cap fits.


You must wear a huge sombrero or something right?!

Pac


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

I am all about free speech. What one needs to understand is that free speech doesnt not mean you can say what ever you want. For instance you cannot yell FIRE in a crowded theater. Also, this is a privately owned website, therfore giving the owner the right to make what ever rules he sees fit. I say if you cannot put up with the rules put in place by Xenon he shouldnt think twice about banning you. Im sure if we took a vote the majority of the website would be against such blatantly tasteless threads.


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

see, the problem here, is that for an internet fencer, you're just not coming up with the goods! if you were truly a flamer of elite skill, you would have put me back in my box by now, and caused me to never post on pfury ever again! alas, all you have done is show yourself to be a generic, common garden variety insult flinger. i mean, you never even mentioned in your FIRST response to me that i had already offered you an alternative source of information for care of your fish! you seemed to leave that part out? anyway, this is digressing. the topic at hand here, is that attention seekers who photoshop tragedy with "OWNED!!!1" should think twice, because it is insensitive and it is CLICHE. it's been DONE. we've all seen it. it's like all the thousands of 12 year olds in the world who now make their own jackass videos. it was funny when johnny knoxville did it, but now it's passe. you, my (cough) friend, are NOT johnny knoxville.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmmm, you're good at babbling Pac-dude, you don't contribute anything.



> QUOTE
> Agreed. It is lack of compassion.
> 
> Way to add to the conversation! Thanks! Learned a lot!


Sorry, you need lots of stuff to quote so you appear clever. I'll get to your one position and avoid the name-calling that you've been engaging in.



> No, I'm disputing the RIGHT to post that pic. At least the posting of that pic will create meaningful conversation versus, let's say, some useless dribble about Cooking With Semen.


Um, faulty argument, again. You and Peacock could converse for hours.

Number one rule here is respect.

Mods here decide what level the respect is set at

They have decided against your silly position.

Later, dude, you're wasting my time.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Sorry for the low-tech graphic, just felt the need to dumb this down (since it was going there anyway! )


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> No, I'm disputing the RIGHT to post that pic. At least the posting of that pic will create meaningful conversation versus, let's say, some useless dribble about Cooking With Semen.[snapback]831127[/snapback]​


Obviously your not getting the point. Anyone has the right to post pics. But when its in the lines of offending a tragic incident, then its a different story. What if you posted a picture of your family member *knock on wood* in a casket and a member decides to type in "OWNED"??? Tell me... would you be OK with it, would you be able to "let it be" so it can strike up conversations?? Would you still sing the same song and preach your opinions about how its OK to do such a thing? Thought so...



PacmanXSA said:


> It's obvious that YOUR purpose here is to suckle on the teets of people with better P-Fury rank than yourself right? I guess it's for the better... Brown looks good on you..[snapback]831127[/snapback]​


Imagine if I was just a regular member that made those statements and a "higher ranked" person agreed. Would the concepts change? Being burried in dirt is harder to remove than the brown on anyones nose.

This concludes my shiz*nit. As always, dont feed anything that creates a pile of sh*t. Ooooh no!!! This isn't right... the higher ranked staff has cursed and made a degrading statement!!!







Call Justin Timberlake and have him cry you a river. My levels in rank are as high as any member with a purpose to come into this site to learn about the hobby.

The End...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Says it all.









As far as people brown nosing me? Hahaha your kidding right? Just because Ive come to know a lot of members here on a personal level as far as becoming friends (because thats what you do in a community) does not mean they are brown nosing.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

''Give It Up Maaaaannn!!!''


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

> Sorry, you need lots of stuff to quote so you appear clever.


You've deciphered my guise... Damnit...



> I'll get to your one position and avoid the name-calling that you've been engaging in.


Only called people kiss asses... You and your little buddy there have done the majority of the name calling.



> Um, faulty argument, again. You and Peacock could converse for hours.
> Number one rule here is respect.


Just outright stating that my argument is faulty doesn't justify it so. First time debating? Don't worry baby, I'll pop that cherry for ya











> Mods here decide what level the respect is set at


Actually, the administration staff typically does so. That's irrelevant though. I'm expressing my opinion on the matter. For some reason; you don't seem to agree... Awwww...



> They have decided against your silly position.


There you go posting those "opinions" of yours that I'm not allowed to express... Hmmm... I think I smell hypocracy! Awesome!

I appreciate the pic though! I smiled











> Obviously your not getting the point. Anyone has the right to post pics. But when its in the lines of offending a tragic incident, then its a different story. What if you posted a picture of your family member *knock on wood* in a casket and a member decides to type in "OWNED"??? Tell me... would you be OK with it, would you be able to "let it be" so it can strike up conversations?? Would you still sing the same song and preach your opinions about how its OK to do such a thing? Thought so...


I thought I already covered this the first time you posted it. I may not agree with it seeing as it would touch home a little, however I'll fight to see that a person has the RIGHT to do so. I don't think you people are getting my point.

It's not about whether posting these pics is right or wrong; it's about a free mans ability to do so.

How would you feel if millions died for a little cause called "freedom" and then people were opressed to the point that they were forbidden to post silly pictures on the internet just because a few people don't like them. Oh wait... I think people did die?!! Maybe my facts are a little off...











> Imagine if I was just a regular member that made those statements and a "higher ranked" person agreed. Would the concepts change? Being burried in dirt is harder to remove than the brown on anyones nose.


I feel safe in saying that they wouldn't of all jumped on the bandwagon as quickly, however. Read the thread and notice how many one liners people post in conjunction to what a mod posts. You'll be pleasantly suprised baby











> As always, dont feed anything that creates a pile of sh*t. Ooooh no!!! This isn't right... the higher ranked staff has cursed and made a degrading statement!!!


I don't know if this was directed at me or anyone else, but I "thought" it was common knowledge that everything that eats will create waste or as you put it; "sh*t". However, in order to live one must eat... It's a horrible cycle; I know... But hey! C'est la vie!



> Call Justin Timberlake and have him cry you a river.


Pop culture is bad for the brain my friend. I think this is evident considering the last paragraph you made... Listen to Dream Theater instead! Much better for you than ogling man meat. You really should stop that.



> The End...


To be continued baby









@Karen: I'm glad you didn't answer all of my current arguments with an emoticon... Wait...

Have a super fantastic day everyone!

Pac


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

> How would you feel if millions died for a little cause called "freedom" and then people were opressed to the point that they were forbidden to post silly pictures on the internet just because a few people don't like them. Oh wait... I think people did die?!! Maybe my facts are a little off...


and your friends are free to take a sh*t on your kitchen floor, just a silly little turd on a silly little floor... but do they? freedom is not just about having the right to do something, it is having the responsibility to know when NOT to do something. obviously responsibility is a concept you need taken away from you, because you don't know when to exercise it.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Umbriferum said:


> and your friends are free to take a sh*t on your kitchen floor, just a silly little turd on a silly little floor... but do they? freedom is not just about having the right to do something, it is having the responsibility to know when NOT to do something. obviously responsibility is a concept you need taken away from you, because you don't know when to exercise it.
> [snapback]831272[/snapback]​


Ah!!! Finally a decent reply!

Yes, responsibility is crucial in this argument I believe. But the problem is, responsibility typically depends on morality and morality can differ greatly from person to person... How do we draw this line?!?!

Pac


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> @Karen: I'm glad you didn't answer all of my current arguments with an emoticon... Wait...
> 
> Pac
> [snapback]831262[/snapback]​


Im glad you have the sarcasm of 13 year old.







However, maybe when you grow up in like 5-10 years and read back at this youll realize why I didnt respond to your comments. Ive dealt with members like you on the board before and honestly its not worth my time if your gonna sit there and compare chicken wings to a picture mocking a very tragic incident that people on here have lost family in. Sorry. I dont need to state my case any further.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You can't even answer the question of whether or not a pic of a disaster with "Owned" on it is disrespectful. If it's disrespectful, it can be erased here. You can't show pornography on the Lifetime channel. Why not? Where's the freedom? Well, the lifetime channel isn't a government or a country, just like p-fury isn't. Lifetime can shoot a producer's idea down just like p-fury can shoot down what it deems inappropriate. That is where you are faulty. Now go ahead and quote everyone sentence by sentence to make it look like you have a point...


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

morality? what utter bullshit. as said previously, this is a site primarily for the keeping of fish. if you want to go wallow in the filth and drek, then go look at rotten.com or register on the somethingawful.com forums. they love dumbarse photoshops on that site, you'd be right at home to hyuk hyuk it up with all the other INTAR-WEB vAmPiReZ who post pics of car accidents with the caption "PWNED!!!11" under them.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Some people just have yet to learn to stand back and look at the whole picture for what its worth...instead they think only to scrutinize over the smallest of details.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Some people just have yet to learn to stand back and look at the whole picture for what its worth...instead they think only to scrutinize over the smallest of details.
> [snapback]831291[/snapback]​


I think you misspelled scrutinize.......


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I think you misspelled scrutinize.......:laugh:
> [snapback]831298[/snapback]​


That's funny!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> But the problem is, responsibility typically depends on morality and morality can differ greatly from person to person... How do we draw this line?!?!


As I predicted, you just want to debate, a shame you have to be rude at the same time. This board has rules, sure they're subjective but it doesn't change how they're enforced. (the board in and of itself is not a 'democracy') Debate elsewhere, this really is a done topic.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I do respect what Ms_Nattereri is saying though. It is her job to keep this place somewhat clean and sometimes she needs to put a foot down.

Umbriferum - 33 posts in over a year an a half... you are the definition of a post WHORE!!!! lol


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

HighOctane said:


> Umbriferum - 33 posts in over a year an a half... you are the definition of a post WHORE!!!! lol
> [snapback]831313[/snapback]​


what a god damn pooftah he is too!

jk I love you umbri


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> Umbriferum - 33 posts in over a year an a half... you are the definition of a post WHORE!!!! lol
> [snapback]831313[/snapback]​


yeah well, i guess i'm too busy inserting various parts of my anatomy into the anuses of the p-fury staff to be posting often here.

incidently pacman, i noticed you were attempting to make fun of my "computer game character" avatar. glass house?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Brace yourself for a post full of epiphanies and wisdom...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> I do respect what Ms_Nattereri is saying though. It is her job to keep this place somewhat clean and sometimes she needs to put a foot down.
> 
> Umbriferum - 33 posts in over a year an a half... you are the definition of a post WHORE!!!! lol
> [snapback]831313[/snapback]​


His post count at waterwolves (old pfish) and cm make up for it though :laugh:


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

acestro said:


> Brace yourself for a post full of epiphanies and wisdom...
> [snapback]831330[/snapback]​


oh, i'm battening down the hatches for the next DEVASTATING revelation about myself that pacman will no doubt make...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Umbriferum said:


> oh, i'm battening down the hatches for the next DEVASTATING revelation about myself that pacman will no doubt make...
> [snapback]831335[/snapback]​


I can barely stand to wait for the enlightenment!!!


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

acestro said:


> As I predicted, you just want to debate, a shame you have to be rude at the same time. This board has rules, sure they're subjective but it doesn't change how they're enforced. (the board in and of itself is not a 'democracy') Debate elsewhere, this really is a done topic.
> [snapback]831310[/snapback]​


Well it's been fun, but I concur. This thread is dead seeing as no one other than acestro actually wants to take this thread to any real depth.

The insults didn't start flinging until provoked however. Check my first post here. It was a little harsh but nothing too demeaning until I was proded









I'll leave you all to mindless droning seeing as you all seen to be unaccepting of real forum conversation.

@Ms. Natteri: One last little shout out to you honey. I just checked your profile and you're younger than me missy. You played the "you're young and immature card" improperly... Tsk tsk... At least the RhomZilla was willing to discuss topics instead of running into the corner cowering like a young little immature child.

Yeah I played that card.









Get a backbone and some experience. I've moderated forums much larger than this one darling and know all kinds of different people. I'm really not an ass, but I don't react well to supposed superiors acting like they have more common sense than me or the rest of the member base for that matter. Welcome to the I-N-T-E-R-N-E-T deary. People aren't always gonna agree with ya.

I guess I'll go back to reading piranha related threads instead of posting here.

I love you all.

EDIT: Sorry for all of you waiting for something really witty. Didn't realize you were all waiting... Sorry again...









Pac


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

and with every post i make, i'm increasing my PFURY RANK! soon i'll have A THOUSAND SKULLS UNDER MY AVATAR!!!!!

(likeitfuckingmatters.com)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks I guess? I know from your other thread that you prefer to go into some depth in philosophy, etc. Why not do it here without links and without touching on a sensitive (and current) moral issue.

I don't remember prodding, but whatever.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

For some reason your posts remind me of a controversial individual on p-fish a looong time ago.....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The one thing that remains constant is the consistency for the same people that have found themselves in the padded cell, begged for chances and then threw those chances away. Personally, I see dead people and it ain't in those photos.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You always seem to find these threads Frank!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

perticelli??? Anyone remember that name?... Talked of seniority and debated a bit, maybe I just need sleep.....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> acestro Posted Today, 12:13 AM
> perticelli??? Anyone remember that name?... Talked of seniority and debated a bit, maybe I just need sleep.....


The only name that rings a bell is Petrocelli and he was a TV lawyer.











> acestro Posted Today, 12:08 AM
> You always seem to find these threads Frank!


Its the stink that seems to flow out of my monitor when I see certain names appear.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> Its the stink that seems to flow out of my monitor when I see certain names appear.


Yeah, there's definitely a link here... Need that pic of the dog again.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This one???????


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes!







Time for sleep.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WTF is goin on here?!?! Flaming without me???? Oh well Pacman got


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> After reading the thread, Im begining to wonder... "What If"... Im sorry to do this to you guys (TB & BoBMe)... but what if I took old threads and picked out some pictures to disrespect moments that happened in time.
> 
> BoBme... what if I took old posts of your old "conditions", added other pictures that related to it and added "OWNED"....
> TB, what if I took pictures of the Holocaust, POW's, lynching of the slave days in the past and add "OWNED"....
> ...


Go for it.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

acestro said:


> perticelli??? Anyone remember that name?...
> [snapback]831360[/snapback]​


whoa, blast from the past. hahaha.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

My name is Neal Henderson... And i am a dead man.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Umbriferum said:


> OH, but then no one would care about you, no one would react to you, you wouldn't get your 15 minutes, would you...
> 
> [snapback]831049[/snapback]​


bingo..


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

humans beings like tragedy and other people's pain


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> @Ms. Natteri: One last little shout out to you honey. I just checked your profile and you're younger than me missy. You played the "you're young and immature card" improperly... Tsk tsk... At least the RhomZilla was willing to discuss topics instead of running into the corner cowering like a young little immature child.
> 
> Yeah I played that card.
> 
> ...


First of all, if your gonna remain on a *PIRANHA* site, learn how to spell NATTERERI!!









Please dont sugar coat your posts to me and start calling me "honey," "missy," "darling," and "deary" Im neither of them to you.

And you want to talk sh*t about how your older than me?! Oooh big whoop a whole year. Like that f*cking makes a difference when it comes to life experiences. Hate to tell you this but girls mature a lot faster than boys. Its f*cking science. Take child development, you'll learn







Unless of course, youd probably argue with the professor then too.







So for you to say I played my card improperly, think again.

Apparently you dont read my posts either. I said why I didn't post to your comments. So if you dont want to understand that, then thats your fault. I could careless. Cowering like a young little child in the corner? WTF? Just because I wont stoop to your level of ignorance and argue with you Im now a child cowering in a corner?







Thats funny, but whatever helps you sleep at night man!

Moderating a forum consisting of your closest friends wouldnt count as moderating







Im sorry I havent spent my entire life looking for online forums to moderate just so I could say "Ive moderated longer than you :rasp: " and run around acting like a little kid bragging about it. Some of the longest moderators suck ass as time continues because of the constant sh*t their put under. On the internet its all about whos e-penis is bigger. In which case, I think your proving my point. (Ive moderated longer than you--comment).

I never once made it out to be I was superior than anyone else. If your speaking of the emoticon I posted, it was a f*cking joke. Ever heard of a joke before? Its from a previous thread, but then again you wouldnt know, because your just newb


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Some people really like to see themselves type I guess.

This was a simple little thing. Here was the thought process:

A picture was posted showing a bunch of dead bodies from the tsunami. 
I thought it a bit too graphic for the Lounge (have removed graphic pix before PG-13)
Talked to some mods, they said it was fine
Let it stay
Someone slaps a huge OWNED across it.

Image went over the line, removed.

Then the same person posts other images about tradegies, not as bad per se, but posting them with the sole purpose of causing or continuing the controversy. This is the definition of being a troll.

Image removed, because of ^^ reasons.

Whats there to discuss?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Whats there to discuss?
> [snapback]831532[/snapback]​


Just one more thing, or rather something I'm wondering about: why on earth are those two snotnoses still here?









Anyways, this is not a matter of having backbone, a strong stomach or even free speech: it's about decency and respect, and nothing more.
You *knew* you'd piss off, or even grief people with posting that stuff (we have members that live in the affected area, or are still missing close ones that were there at the time, for christ's sake) - intentionally flipping people off, giving them an extra stab in the back in these times may be very cool in your book, it's not what this site stands for. People can't start calling all the African Americans here *******, Asiatic people ******, or whatever all of a sudden, because they might feel that way (which is their right to do so) - there are limitations to free speech, especially on someone else's turf, and you al damn well know it (unless you're oblivious of basic morals and values).
And if you compare owned pictures such as the one posted, or 9/11 humour, with a thread about cum soup, you obviously have no damn clue at all about crossing lines or setting guidelines... If those things are equal in weight and offensiveness, there's just one thing remaining: get your head checked, because there's obviously something functioning properly...

If you want this kind of stuff, why not get the hell away from here and start your own little community where you pull the strings, and can cheer about the misery of others - you're a guest here, and thereby you automatically promise to accept and respect the guidelines others (in PFury's case Mike) set. If that's too much, and you can't respect those rules, log off and just stay away...

Call me a powerhungry nazi, call me a suck-up - fine.
I'm just trying trying to keep this site enjoyable to those that actually have value for this site... I haven't been devoting my free time, and I doubt anyone else that did, to have it all ruined by a couple of schmucks that should have been tolerated here in the first place (as what's going on is no surprise, considering the members that triggered this crap to begin with).

Well, I'm done...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Peacock Posted Today, 03:41 AM
> My name is Neal Henderson... And i am a dead man.


Yes you are and the smell is horrendous.











> WilliamBradley Posted Today, 03:46 AM
> humans beings like tragedy and other people's pain


No, just the few that maturity level hasn't progressed. That's a human defect in some, but not all.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Normally I don't like the going in circles but this was too serious to allow it to become a freedom of speech/let's examine the rules in detail thread.

I agree with Judazz, the discussion should turn to how do you treat trolls, etc.? Threads like this just become a platform for them, they get what they want.



> QUOTE(acestro @ Jan 6 2005, 02:13 AM)
> perticelli??? Anyone remember that name?...
> 
> whoa, blast from the past. hahaha.


Yeah, not sure where that came from cough*sleep deprivation*cough.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Just one more thing, or rather something I'm wondering about: why on earth are those two snotnoses still here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> TB- If Mike thought I was incompetent to run this forum (the Lounge) I wouldnt be in the position I am in now. And when I have more than half the board agreeing with me, I think that says a lot without mentioning. Im all about free speech...in a *RESPECTFUL* manner. If you feel the need to get your jollies up like a 12 year old seeing a porn for the first time, then go to another forum that offers that material and enjoy yourself. This is no place for it. Thats the point Im trying to make. Im not here to argue with whats tasteless and whats not.
> 
> Peacock- Stop being a smart ass. The pictures I removed were those mocking the tragedies. Posting up pictures of war-torn victims and whatever the other one is was not mocking their death.
> 
> ...


i dont feel the need for jollies and if i choose to go to another forum i will, if i dont i dont simple as that, i didnt break any rules i stated my opinion and like i said yesterday im done and this is a dead issue, we agree to disagree, im goin to buy a buttikoferi now bye


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thoroughbred said:


> buttikoferi
> [snapback]831913[/snapback]​


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Drew said:


> whoa, blast from the past. hahaha.
> [snapback]831479[/snapback]​


yes perticelli i remember him what an asrehole he was how many serras did he have in his 55g



Xenon said:


> [snapback]832317[/snapback]​


large aggressive cichlid

anyway regarding this overly long thread.
i can see both points in this thread people like to think the right to free speech means exactly that but it should not in the real world re some examples already given (i am not going back to qoute them).
you can say what you want but regardless of the rules of the site should you be doing or saying what you want anyway.
it is all about respect in 2 different ways.
showing respect for others (by not doing it)
trying to gain so called INTERNET respect ( by being controversial)

please dont try and check my grammar or spelling i'm english its our language i can use it how i like and when you start using it correctly ie calling a fawcet a tap and a fanny an arse (do you know what a fanny is in english it a few inches away from what you refer too) then knock yourselves out and go for it.

LOL i could not resist the last bit i was just getting into the swing of this post. hahahaha
Dixon (highly ranked and loved p-fury person/internet god)


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> [snapback]832317[/snapback]​


its a cichlid mikey


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> i stated my opinion and *like i said yesterday im done and this is a dead issue*, we agree to disagree, im goin to buy a buttikoferi now bye
> [snapback]831913[/snapback]​


Well, if it is a dead issue _to you_, and you are done, why not just shut up then? *_shrugs_*
Others appearantly aren't done yet...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

DiXoN said:


> please dont try and check my grammar or spelling i'm english its our language i can use it how i like
> [snapback]832369[/snapback]​

























I may have to use that quote if you dont mind Dixon :laugh:


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> I may have to use that quote if you dont mind Dixon :laugh:
> [snapback]832401[/snapback]​


its all your and it works.
i actually added spelling mistakes and nobody pulled me up on it.
sometimes you just have to lighten the thread up a bit.
dixon


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Freedom and liscence are two very different things. It seems those who are concerned about their "freedom" to post what they want, when they want are actually confusing freedom and liscence. Last time i checked, freedom requires responsibility. I like the example Judazzz used, Free speech. If you people who are so concerened about their "freedom" on this board are really that passionate about it, i suggest you push for hate crimes to be allowed? After all, it is restraining your freedom of speech. Yet another example: You have the "freedom" to kill someone, so does that make it ok to do so? Everyone knows that killing a man for no reason is moraly wrong (making pacmanxsa's statement of subjective morality wrong, but i wont go there, that diserves another thread). The fact of the matter is, you people want liscence more that freedom. The reason i was using freedom in quotations is in each case, it was liscense, not freedom. I feel i'm starting to repeat myself, so i'll end with this: Freedom requires a certain level of responsibility. When you choose an action, it must be moraly correct to be free.

Its sad that society has misinterpreted the two. I'll bet $50 that dictionarys confuse liscense and freedom aswell.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

9-11 - you guys dont know sh-t.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Freedom of speech is a great thing. But really, this is a MODERATED forum. That is why we have mods. Therefore rules are imposed limiting what we can and cannot say. And these rules are decided by those who moderate. By becoming a member of this site and these forums you willingly sign yourself over to be moderated by said mods. It's quite the simple concept... You forfeit some to gain some in this case.

Everything comes with a give and take... The president of the United States can't rightfully stand at a podium with a big billboard of dead bodies on a beach with the word 'owned' plastered across it, whether he finds it amusing or not... There are certain obligations imposed upon him that he willingly took on. All of us, as members of these forums, have taken on similiar obligations to be descent in our actions.

People can argue about 'freedom of speech' all they want. But honestly? Shut up. A call was made. It's not the end of the world. Move along. Accept the fact that you have tasteless humour that would probably get you shot were you in the South Pacific at the moment and after that is clear, have yourself a nice day.

By the way... There are tons of forums and sites where stuff like that is laughed over for hours. Go search one out.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

to Mettle and Umbilical Syllables.

You guys obviously "get it". Thanks!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Only a very few (out of what, 6000 or so) don't get it. I say we TAX THEM WITHOUT REPRESENTATION!!!! (especially their tea...). okay, done.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

freedom of speach does not permit you to go spewing your mouth off on personal property.. and to my knowledge websites are personal property.. there for you have to act with-in the rules of the person who owns the bill of sale to the site. Umbilical Syllables is right. People are getting license mixed up with FoS.. we the licensee's are given a License to be here and post, a pass to be here on this site while respecting the rules posted by the licensor.

this is Xenons PROPERTY.. you must obey HIS rules..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Freedom of speech is a great thing. But really, this is a MODERATED forum. That is why we have mods. Therefore rules are imposed limiting what we can and cannot say. And these rules are decided by those who moderate. By becoming a member of this site and these forums you willingly sign yourself over to be moderated by said mods. It's quite the simple concept... You forfeit some to gain some in this case.
> 
> Everything comes with a give and take... The president of the United States can't rightfully stand at a podium with a big billboard of dead bodies on a beach with the word 'owned' plastered across it, whether he finds it amusing or not... There are certain obligations imposed upon him that he willingly took on. All of us, as members of these forums, have taken on similiar obligations to be descent in our actions.
> 
> ...


incorrect. we can do what ever we please.. as LONG as it fits under Xenons rules..

there are no "obligations to be descent in our actions".. its all about following Xenons rules.. its not about being descent in our actions.. its about obeying the wishes the owner of the property has.

i can post a huge billboard on my Real property with that picture (owned pic) on it.. and no one can do sh*t.. unless the neighborhood votes and takes me to court. legaly i can do anything like that on my Real property. there are no "obligations to be descent in our actions".


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> freedom of speach does not permit you to go spewing your mouth off on personal property.. and to my knowledge websites are personal property.. there for you have to act with-in the rules of the person who owns the bill of sale to the site. Umbilical Syllables is right. People are getting license mixed up with FoS.. we the licensee's are given a License to be here and post, a pass to be here on this site while respecting the rules posted by the licensor.
> 
> this is Xenons PROPERTY.. you must obey HIS rules..
> [snapback]833713[/snapback]​


So why is it you dont obey his rules?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> So why is it you dont obey his rules?:rock:
> [snapback]833723[/snapback]​


some times i get carried away.. i will admit this.

but, i dont believe i have seen any rules stating i cannot post pictures of dead people.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> some times i get carried away.. i will admit this.
> 
> but, i dont believe i have seen any rules stating i cannot post pictures of dead people.
> [snapback]833724[/snapback]​


Posting dead people is one thing...mocking a tragedy that you know blantantly disrespects our members is another thing. Its called common courtesy, get some. Oh yeah and of course following the rules.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> some times i get carried away.. i will admit this.
> 
> but, i dont believe i have seen any rules stating i cannot post pictures of dead people.
> [snapback]833724[/snapback]​


It's a matter of decency and respect - or in this case, lack there of...
You knew damn well what kind of sh*t it would stir up.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Its called common courtesy,
> [snapback]833733[/snapback]​


has nothing to do with rules.

common courtesy has to do with personal opinions of morals and ways to act. all of which are personal opinion and NOT FACT, so nothing is right or wrong... and neither of which are stated in the rules....... wait.. i think respect your fellow member is.

kk i have broken a rule! my bad.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> has nothing to do with rules.
> 
> common courtesy has to do with personal opinions of morals and ways to act. all of which are personal opinion and NOT FACT, so nothing is right or wrong... and neither of which are stated in the rules....... wait.. i think respect your fellow member is.
> 
> ...


Actually the rule would fall under "respecting other members"


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> Actually the rule would fall under "respecting other members"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually?

umm yes putts, i see this.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> actually?
> 
> umm yes putts, i see this.
> [snapback]833903[/snapback]​


Dont diss me you turd bomber!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Well, if it is a dead issue _to you_, and you are done, why not just shut up then? *_shrugs_*
> Others appearantly aren't done yet...
> [snapback]832384[/snapback]​


i was just responding to someone saying something to me there was no need for that but i understand were online so you can be a tough guy oh well face to face those words would get your ass kicked , not talking sh*t , just the truth


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

oOoO, round 1, FIGHT!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> oOoO, round 1, FIGHT!
> [snapback]837880[/snapback]​


no no fight, just facts, i was just browsing and saw his remark, i aint trippin , just wanted to respond thats all , im in cali, hes wherever , no worries, i know what i can do and ppl on this site whos seen me(o snap its eric, 14 blast, among others ) know im not the one to f*ck with , it is what it is


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Bring it on! I PWN the streets of San Jose. j/k how big are you again?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> Bring it on! I PWN the streets of San Jose. j/k how big are you again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5'10, 320 , cant wait im rehabbing now and next yr ill be back out there with my football team southbay buccaneers , just a smei pro team but damn i miss the hitting im goin through withdraw , i feel like pookie from new jack city


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

320? are you a lineman? No offense but you are a large person, would make a great center or DT.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would destroy you t-bred.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

sit down cheif.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> 320? are you a lineman? No offense but you are a large person, would make a great center or DT.
> [snapback]837913[/snapback]​


no offense of course im large lmao, i was dt in the 3-4/4-6/5-2 we ran and i tore my miniscus and fractured my ankle last yr during practice, everything is finally starting to feel good again, goin to 24 hr fitness 6 times a week 3 times i do weights but every time i do cardio and by next yr im causing major problems on the football field


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I would destroy you t-bred.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know mikey , you the man , im still aiting on your visit to cali so we can drink and smoke and i can turn you radish red from laughing so hard with my clever banter lol so when you coming fool?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thoroughbred said:


> i know mikey , you the man , im still aiting on your visit to cali so we can drink and smoke and i can turn you radish red from laughing so hard with my clever banter lol so when you coming fool?
> [snapback]838073[/snapback]​


im there every night. In your dreams.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> im there every night. In your dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO THATS YOU IN THAT PINK TEDDIE WITH THOSE GLASSES ON MOTIONING ME OVER WITH YOUR GLASSES SAYING COME TO ME TOFFEE I WANT ALL YOUR MAN MEAT LMAO


----------

